# XD SC 9mm for carry?



## xd 9mm guy (Jun 29, 2009)

Here's my question... I have the XD 9mm 4 inch barrel and I'm wondering if it's worth it to trade it in on a XD Sub for carry. Or would it be better to keep it and buy a revolver for carry?? What do you think?

Thanks


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Before I got my SIG, I carried an XD9SC that replaced an XD40 Service model. I was glad I made the switch to the SC. Much more manageable for carry IMO.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

My son-in-law has a XD in .40 cal and a Sig P230 in .380 and I see him carry his Sig a lot more often because of concealment ease and weight.

He was a police office, so he's carried for a number of years.

This is not a caliber statement, just a size & weight statement.

I believe that "heavy" & 'big" get "real old, real quick" from my experience.

But after you hear everyone's advise, you ought to carry what you want to.

It's a great idea to carry a friends gun (if they will let you) for a couple of day's and see if it's comfortable for you.

:smt1099


----------



## digitalexplr (Oct 12, 2009)

My EDC is my 9sc. However it's not unusual for to swap out the 9sc for the 40 service on occasion.


----------



## hi im drummer03 (Oct 27, 2008)

1. If you can conceal the Service model depending on your size go with it.
2.The subcompact will be easier to conceal.
3,The subcompact comes with a grip extension so if you want a bigger grip(same size as service model)
4.You can make a sub bigger,cant make the service model smaller.
5.Also subs are generally easier to carry since there lighter and smaller as far as wearing a gun on you...


----------

